

Startup Parties in Palo Alto - acpk
http://www.meetup.com/StartupHackerParty

======
acpk
I'm putting together a list of potential events for StartupHackerParty! Please
let me know what you're interested in, or if your startup can host a Meetup!

@AndrewCPKelley

